# Sudden water hammer



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Worked at this place for about a year, it was built in 1994, has a 23 floor hotel with low and high rise pumps.
They say water hammer has never been a problem, all a sudden 8-15 rooms all have a problem now, i figured this place should deff have some water hammer arrestors, i havent seen any atleast is the hatches or panels.

Im wondering is a clay valve or PRV has failed. These things are in ****ty spots so i just want someone to tell me to install water hammer arrestors and f**k the PRV 😂 my intuition tell me to check out the PRV's though.

Any thoughts


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Worked at this place for about a year, it was built in 1994, has a 23 floor hotel with low and high rise pumps.
> They say water hammer has never been a problem, all a sudden 8-15 rooms all have a problem now, i figured this place should deff have some water hammer arrestors, i havent seen any atleast is the hatches or panels.
> 
> Im wondering is a clay valve or PRV has failed. These things are in ****ty spots so i just want someone to tell me to install water hammer arrestors and f**k the PRV 😂 my intuition tell me to check out the PRV's though.
> ...


Check the pressure on either side of the PRV first.

Check appliances with solenoid valves such as dishwashers, washing machines, drinking fountains etc. Stops that aren't completely open or which have bad washers can cause water hammer as the washer gets sucked onto the seat and then releases.


----------



## Tom F Ohio (6 mo ago)

Also make sure all the toilets are shutting off tight and not sitting there bouncing on and off.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ice machines too if there is one on each floor.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Bad circuit setter


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

What was cause of water hammer??? Found it yet???


----------

